# Tall plants



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I need ideas of tall plants to use in the very back of a terrarium. Its about 2-3 feet tall, so I have some room to work with.

Anything with Red/orange/purple Hues would be preferable.


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

Some I have are-

Anthurium andreanum or amnicola
Alocasia X amazonica 
Aglaonema, many hybrids
Dieffenbachia sp.
Spathiphyllum sp.
Dracaena godseffiana
Colocasia sp.
Dendrobium sp.
Calathea sp
Maranta sp.
Philodendron sp.
Musa 'Little Prince'
Acorus sp.
Xanthosoma sp.

I know there are many others too


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Peperomia puteolata would be a good choice. Its stems are red and it grows straight up. I think it's one of the prettiest plants I own, but I can't put it anywhere because it's so tall.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Im liking these so far:
Maranta leuconeura
Peperomia puteolata
Dracaena marginata
Purple waffle
And this one plant I have that has dark green leaves with red and yellow speckles. Not sure what it is.

Could you post a ppic of your pep, carbonetc?


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

Deli said:


> Im liking these so far:
> Maranta leuconeura
> Peperomia puteolata
> Dracaena marginata
> ...


If you want I can giv you Maranta leuconeura & Dracaena marginata,I have nice sized cuttings of both, the cuttings are rooted.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont need them just yet. In a month, maybe.
The lowes here does a good job with tropical plants. I almost always see a good sized Maranta there for a couple bucks. I'd rather not need it to be shipped / or you drive over here to give it to me (My car esploded). 

I already have 2 Dracaena marginata and the Purple waffle plants. About 8-10 inches tall.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

First, when Pep puteolata gets approx 6" tall, it should start to bend. I would not grow it in moist substrate, in my experience it is an epiphyte that needs an airy mix. 

How about:

Cissus amazonica (up the back wall)
Monochaetum
Spathiphyllum and/or Syngonium 
Monstera seltipecana (up the back wall)

and:

COFFEA!!! (Okay, not originally neotropical, but cool, no?)

And why not a couple of neos and or green tillandsias mounted on the back wall?!?


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> First, when Pep puteolata gets approx 6" tall, it should start to bend. I would not grow it in moist substrate, in my experience it is an epiphyte that needs an airy mix.
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...


I looking to make something like this:
http://www.thereptileroom.co.uk/images/23042007- 012.jpg
How theres a tuft of tall plants in the middle with some neos and various plants around them. A dracaena "Cordyline red" wouldn't look bad either.

Also, Whats the mossy/Viny looking plant to the far right of the pic? Almost looks like Anacharis.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a lycopodium--a fern ally that needs serious light.

Hmnnn--what are the actual dimensions of this tank?!?



G


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Not the exact dimensions, but roughly:
24-26 inches tall - 20 inches wide - 20 inches deep (hexagon)


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

ALSO, in the pic you reference:

Yes, it looks very nice. But I assure you that, long term, that tank is going to have to get some ventilation for those plants (maybe a small fan?).

Alsobia, Saxifraga, the bromeliads, Aeschynanthus, Lycopodium: ALL these appreciate moving air--they are not mosses.

(Incidentally I have Saxifraga and Selaginella outside--in da Bronx--now, in lessee--23d F. So far, so good


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

A-ha...

As in--A-HAA!!

A Hex? Hmnnn.... Do you want to centrally locate it, or against a wall? If the goal is to be able to view it from multiple vantage points, I would mount broms on a cork log near the center. Or a coffee tree, which I could prune and affix small tillandsias to...

If I am placing this plantr in the corner, I would probably place the same "bromeliad log" towards the back, with cryptantus and episcia on the ground. I would let a small philo or monstera grow up the log. 

A HEX does present an interesting challenge!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> If I am placing this plantr in the corner, I would probably place the same "bromeliad log" towards the back, with cryptantus and episcia on the ground. I would let a small philo or monstera grow up the log.
> 
> A HEX does present an interesting challenge!


Thats what Im shooting for. Im covering 3 sides with cork Bark with a cypress Knee or large chunk of drift wood to act as a tree stump buttress on the center pane. One side im going to have some creepers (I have a nice Hoya, and Scindapsus pictus 'Silver Philo'). On the other side will have Some creepers (not as much) and the tall growing plant. Just so everything doesn't look too symmetric.

The episcias look nice. would lowes or HD carry them? I'd probably have beter luck at a nurcery, but Lowes and HD are the only places around here that have tropicals =(

I also have a few begonias that i can use on the ground (Rex and Strawberry).

For the Lid, Im using Lexan with 2-3 holes drilled and mesh screen silicone'd over them for ventilation.


----------

